
Analyzing the app stores in search of the best apps - werencole
http://arc.applause.com/2015/12/16/applause-analytics-state-of-the-app-store-and-google-play-2015/
======
werencole
Some really interesting data in here. All the review counts for entire
categories in iOS and Android. Average star ratings for both App Store and
Google Play. Total publishers for both stores and so on.

